
John Conway's Life in Games - ColinWright
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20150828-john-conway-a-life-in-games
======
agentultra
I cannot recommend _On Numbers and Games_ by John H. Conway enough. He
demonstrates the surreal numbers by proof which is a wonderful introduction to
proofs. The latter section of the book is highly entertaining.

He also worked on cool stuff in the sphere-packing problem:
[http://www.amazon.com/Packings-Lattices-Grundlehren-
mathemat...](http://www.amazon.com/Packings-Lattices-Grundlehren-
mathematischen-Wissenschaften/dp/0387985859)

I really appreciate is writing and teaching style. He likes to bring his
readers and listeners up to his level.

------
bbrazil
Shameless plug: I implemented Conway's Life in Prometheus (the monitoring
system) earlier this week: [http://www.robustperception.io/conways-life-in-
prometheus/](http://www.robustperception.io/conways-life-in-prometheus/)

Demo:
[http://demo.robustperception.io:9090/consoles/life.html](http://demo.robustperception.io:9090/consoles/life.html)

~~~
RodgerTheGreat
I implemented Conway's Life in K:
[http://johnearnest.github.io/ok/ike/ike.html?gist=48e0693b18...](http://johnearnest.github.io/ok/ike/ike.html?gist=48e0693b182e9f21190a)

